# Advertising



## Bryant26 (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone have ideas on how to get more accounts? I'm in Lee NH and word of mouth has been fine in the past but I'm going much bigger this year and just flat out need more accounts. Any ideas?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

foot work and cold approach. advertising isnt expensive , its priceless


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Hit the streets....Make up flyers (tear away) and plaster them on every community bulletin board etc., take out ads in local papers, Craigs list...etc

Stop by businesses and have a rack card to give them and discuss the services you provide.


----------



## Bryant26 (Feb 20, 2014)

That's what I'll do, hopefully it'll get me some more accounts!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Send in blind bids with a quick cover letter about your company


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

Just do what everybody else does...

LOWBALL THE $H1T OUT OF THEM!!!


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Not sure how much business you're going to get when you start advertising at the end of October.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

yellow page add with internet listing,Cost me 620$ a year.Best money ever spent.(with exception of blizzard 810 and the mighty duramax!)Its amazing the last minute sign ups I've gotten.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

leigh;1855722 said:


> yellow page add with internet listing,Cost me 620$ a year.Best money ever spent.(with exception of blizzard 810 and the mighty duramax!)Its amazing the last minute sign ups I've gotten.


Do you get more calls from the YP ad or from the online listing?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

grandview;1854650 said:


> Send in blind bids with a quick cover letter about your company


I have started doing this...I think it prevents the business from "himhawing" about contacting a new contractor..they know the price instantly and can decide if they want to inquire further


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

xtreem3d;1861957 said:


> Do you get more calls from the YP ad or from the online listing?


They're tied together,not sure but I would guess it was accessed online.If I had someone local that did resi-driveways I could supply hundreds of leads lol,


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

AccuCon;1854544 said:


> Hit the streets....Make up flyers (tear away) and plaster them on every community bulletin board etc., take out ads in local papers, Craigs list...etc..


Only use these methods if your pricing structure is 50% of what every other company is charging. Your only going to get people that want the snow removal done at their house for $10.


----------

